

Dutch Parliament demands net neutrality - danieldk
http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwebwereld.nl%2Fnieuws%2F106735%2Ftweede-kamer-eist-keiharde-netneutraliteit.html

======
quanticle
Well, its good to see that in some jurisdictions, at least, there's widespread
support for net neutrality. That said, we'll see if the Dutch Parliament
maintains its resolve in the face of the massive amounts of lobbying they're
sure to get from ISPs.

As a side note, is anyone else massively impressed by the quality of Google
Translate these days? I mean, the quality of the translation is far above and
beyond that of the "typical" machine translated text. Its almost as if a
person with English as a second language had read and rewritten the text from
the original Dutch.

~~~
petervandijck
The quality of the translation is astounding, you're right. Not perfect
though. If you select some text, you'll see Google let's users submit improved
translations, so some of it may actually have been manual.

------
mahrain
A rare display where the far left (socialist and green party) are joined by
the far right PVV party, normally voting with the current administration of
christian democrats and liberal-conservatives under an agreement giving the
minority government a majority in parliament.

Still, the administration can still ignore the demand or find other ways, and
then there's still the European Parliament, where there are plans for a "great
firewall" around Europe, so we may have won the battle, but not yet the war.

~~~
tybris
I think it's only rare if you make that 1-dimensional characterization. The
PVV has similar populist origins as the labour and socialist parties and have
fairly similar views on most societal issues. The main difference is that,
unlike the socialist parties, the PVV does not support the equality principle.
In fact, they actively oppose it. This is more commonly associated with
liberalism (the "right wing"), which despite its best intentions, usually
becomes a vehicle for corporatism and aristocrats that have no interest in
equality. Nonetheless, the inequality that the PVV promotes is of a very
different kind.

~~~
fleitz
I'm unfamiliar with dutch politics but could these two positions be boiled
down to equality of opportunity vs. equality of outcome?

~~~
jauco
not quite:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Party_for_Freedom#Political_iss...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Party_for_Freedom#Political_issues)

------
calloc
This is going to be interesting, seeing as how the European Parliament has
something to say on the matter as well ...

Ultimately I am happy that my fellow country men see that net neutrality is
the better way to go, and to just charge by the data used, not for what type
of data it is.

